

Couple Captured In Photo Together 15 Years Before They Met  - fruor
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/20/alex-and-donna-voutsinas_n_2910919.html

======
fruor
I've often wondered about this type of occurrence, even imagining a tracking
device that would one day make it possible for similar encounters. (This was
before smart phones.) So here we are today, and that which I wondered is now
possible. I guess now I'd envision an app that records your location at
certain intervals and stores them in an archive. As an ice breaker, you meet
someone and the app would match up any data points with that person's phone
and returns time, date and location of when the two were ever the closest to
each other, or attending the same event.

Of course with the increased worry of privacy concerns, I think it would have
a hard time getting off the ground. With that considered, the app wouldn't
broad cast your locations, and when pairing, it wouldn't transmit everywhere
that you have been; just one or two instances where the two were standing
right next to each other and didn't even know it.

